# a little nervous



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

Today is day one of raw feeding and I am still a little nervous about getting the wrong food. We have cleaned out our big freezer and I want to make sure that I buy the correct food for them.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

CJ's Mom, normal to be nervous, especially if you doing this for the first time. It feels like a big responsibility to take on, making sure that your dogs needs are met. But it isn't really that hard. And the more you do it, the easier it will be! 

You can't really mess up. Nutritional deficiencies occur over a very long time, like a full year of feeding nothing but chicken breasts, for example. In the early days of RAW, before much information was available to the public through books and the internet, many people who fed raw due to their dogs allergies would stick to only one type of meat (because at first, their dogs did really well on that), but then over the span of a year or so, other issues started arising as that wasn't a balanced diet. That's what the vets were seeing, and that is why so many vets are against raw feeding. 

But making sure that you feed variety _over time_ (like days, weeks MONTHS!) it should be all fine! 

Will you be starting out with only one protein source (chicken?) to make sure they tolerate it well? Too easy: about one pound of food per meal, twice a day, (you can feed two pounds once a day). A good place to start is a chicken leg quarter, or a chicken back, with extra muscle meat, like some breast. You could feed this for a few weeks, and they would be fine, then you can introduce some more variety a bit at a time. Expect some runny poops at first due to the change in the diet and the high water content of meat as opposed to zilch water content in kibble. 

Good luck, it will work out well, promise!


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm starting Tuesday (finally) and I'm nervous, too. But I've found this board and the yahoo groups a great source of information. I consider Lauri one of my mentors (even though she doesn't know that LOL). I'm nervous, but knowing I have a reliable place like this forum to take my concerns helps me feel a lot better.







There are many knowledgeable people here.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

CJ.s Mom, Yesterday was our first day of raw too so I know ho you feel. giving a raw chicken quarter to Benny felt insane! He loved it and last night carried his food bowl to me







All the great info and encouragment on this forum really helps. I thought I needed to be a chemist and a poop inspector to do this right but







The articles on Lauri's site really simplify it 
http://www.rawdogranch.com/Basics.htm


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: FourIsCompany I consider Lauri one of my mentors (even though she doesn't know that LOL).


Hey!! I'm a mental!!!









Umm, I mean mentor. (I think the first one fits better.)









I'm just glad to help anyone I can. I remember when I first started there really wasn't alot of info online.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Don't worry! You'll be fine. Start with chicken, as everyone recommends. All you want right now are chicken RMBs and MM. Save the OM for later.

Personally, when I started, I bought entire chickens and cut them up (which was surprisingly easy with the cheap kitchen scissors I bought!) I liked the idea of buying whole chickens because then the bone-to-meat ratio is perfect since it's whole prey. But that might just be me. Give a week or two of JUST chicken RMB and MM. Wait until you have about a week of good, solid poops. After that, introduce (preferably) chicken OM (liver.) Wait for another week of good poops and then, and only then, you should start adding variety. 

As mentioned above, variety is extremely important. Over time. So don't worry about that fact that you're probably going to be feeding your dog plain ol' chicken for 2-4 weeks. That's good. You want to really get the system settled before you add anything new. 

Only add ONE new thing at a time. Even a supplement should be treated as something completely new. When you add a new protein (taking out the chicken MM and adding ground beef is probably the easiest thing to do, but keep the chicken RMB and OM!) remember that you're going to want to wait for at least a few days of good poop. As your dog gets more accustomed to eating raw and you to feeding it I think good poops will come faster and you won't have to wait as long to move on and introduce as new protein source.

Remember: we're all here and routing for you!!







Keep us posted, let us know if you have ANY questions. I can't wait for an update. Good luck.


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the support. I love the information and it does help to make things easier. I also found out that our butcher feeds raw and he makes his own ground blend of meat, chicken, organ and turkey and packages it for people. He has an abundance of left overs as most people consider it and he was more than willing to help me out also.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Ah! You're _soo_ lucky! Not even one butcher around here sells "scrap" meat. So frustrating. So far the grocery store has had to be our main source of food for Jerz.


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

New problem. CJ will not eat the raw chicken. Stella had no problems and wanted more. CJ has not done more than smell it. Any tips?


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Try putting a bit of garlic on it... raw meat doesn't really have much of a spell, especially compared to kibble. Hold it up and encourage him to eat it. Kind of shake it around or something? That's what I did for Jerzey. Sometimes I think dogs don't realize that it's food.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: CJ's MomNew problem. CJ will not eat the raw chicken. Stella had no problems and wanted more. CJ has not done more than smell it. Any tips?


Let him/her miss a meal or two.

A hungry dog is one more likely to eat what they are given.









Raw meat has very little scent to it - expecially when you compare it to kibble that's been sprayed with fats to make it smell appealing to dogs. It might take CJ a little while to realize that it really IS food.


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

I put some garlic powder on the chicken and he refused to eat it. On the other hand Stella consumed everything she could find and last night gave a new meaning to the BARF diet. I only realized that she had eaten so much as it was coming back up. Today they ate in seperate places so that I could monitor the intake better. 

CJ didn't mind the taste because he licked the chicken everytime he got near it. I think it is that he has to actually bite into the food where the kibble was softer and he didn't have to do much work.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Again - offer him the food, give him about 5 minutes to start eating and then remove the food (if he hasn't at least started).

NO food, NO treats, NO nothing until the next scheduled meal time.


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks Lauri !!!!!!!!! 
We did this this last night after we initially just left it down. This morning he started eating and walked away. Then he quickly came back and finished because last night we took up the food at the 8 minute mark (5 minutes plus the time it took for mommy to actually take his food, guilt). All night he would go back to the area holder where his dish goes and sniff around. I guess he figured it out quickly.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Yeah!


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, good. Let us know what happens tonight, will you? I'm curious.


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

UPDATE:
Because we have always fed 2x a day I have split the amount into 2 feedings so that their schedule is the same. I have decided to use chicken meat only no bones due to Stella's tummy problems. I put the chicken into the processor and ground it up. CJ dove in and ate it all. Stella has not touched hers. I am not sure if it is because of the vomiting from last night or not and she is a good eater normally so I am giving her a little extra time before I take her food dish up. 

I'll let everyone know how it is going in the morning. Thanks for the support !!!!!!!!


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, boy... If it's not one, it's the other, huh? Ornery beasts!


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

Since my avatar is a little outdated I thought that I would post a picture of CJ now, well 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Jeepnick (Jul 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: CJ's MomUPDATE:I have decided to use chicken meat only no bones due to Stella's tummy problems.


It is my understanding that the bones are a very important part of a raw diet. Not only are they nutritious, but they are the main/only thing keeping your dogs poops from being diarrhea all the time.


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes the bones are very important but just being day 3 Stella has had difficulty digesting the bones and has not eaten anything since the first day. I will be putting them back in next week if she is able to digest the chicken on its own. CJ is getting the bones along with his chicken already. I got the suggestion from the following link http://www.rawdogranch.com because he had one dog that had difficulty tolerating the raw diet during the transition from kibble.


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

Another day and another refusal. Although I think that I have figured our what the problem is. My puppers are spoiled, big mistake on my part and I take full responsibility for that. They are used to eating warm, moistened kibble and not cold food. This morning after several minutes of CJ looking at the food but nothing else I took some of the chicken and cooked it. Then I mixed it with their cold chicken so that it would be a little warmer and they both ate it with no problems. I did not add anything to the chicken to make it flavored I just cooked it alone with no butter, oil, seasoning, nothing.

Now because I was stupid and fed them warm kibble any suggestions on how to get them to eat cold chicken? I like the idea of just taking the food from them at 5 minutes and I used it yesterday morning. The problem is that thay both got sick because of not eating and the vomit was bile colored and foamy.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

You could leave the food out long enough to let it get to room temp before feeding it, my female GSD doesn't care for cold food so I sometimes do that for her.

If they won't eat a meal, just a couple of biscuits can prevent the empty-tummy bile vomit.


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

Laurie suggested that they get nothing until the next meal to get them to eat the food so I was doing that. 

How long is to long for chicken to set out?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Until it turns green.









Seriously, I would put it back in the fridge until the next scheduled meal.

One thing you CAN do is toss the raw food in a zip lock bag and dunk that in a bowl of very warm water for about 10 minutes before feeding. That will warm it up a bit.

As the dogs adjust to that you can slowly lessen the dunking time until they are eating right from the fridge.


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

Perfect! I thought about something similiar but that seems much less time consuming.


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

Lauri have any of your dogs appeared hungary after eating? CJ will eat his meal and then look for more. He is almost 100 pounds and I am feeding him 2 pounds a day of food but he seems like he is still hungary.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: CJ's MomLauri have any of your dogs appeared hungary after eating? CJ will eat his meal and then look for more. He is almost 100 pounds and I am feeding him 2 pounds a day of food but he seems like he is still hungary.


Oh, yeah! My Cocker Spaniel would eat until he exploded if we let him!

Once, I had some cases of chicken necks sitting on the floor in the basement, thawing. I forgot and left the basement door open.

Tazer, the Cocker, jumps up on the couch next to us and I can tell something is wrong - he is shaking. We think it's the onset of a seizure and start getting ready but something isn't quite right.

Then I notice his belly. It looked like he swallowed a basketball!!

He probably ate about 5-6 POUNDS of partially frozen necks - THAT'S why he was shaking, he was shivering!

Darn dog had the NERVE to be upset when I wouldn't give him dinner that day or breakfast the next!


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

Okay this is the 3rd day of early morning vomiting due to refusing the food. I am getting slightly frustrated with the process. These 2 puppers are sooooo stubborn that they would rather vomit than eat the chicken. 

I have ground it up, seasoned it, warmed it and even cooked it and CJ has eaten 2 out of 6 times (2 morning vomits) and Stella has eaten 3 out of 6 times (2 morning vomits and 1 night). Should I be doing something differently? I have taken the food away after 5 minutes and waited until the next meal, still refusal after 2 additional offerings. This morning I gave in after cleaning up vomit for the second time at 3 AM and cooked some hamburger, after they wouldn't eat it raw, mixed it with a little of the chicken and they finally ate. Maybe I gave in to early but being woke up night after night is not working for me.









Lauri, I even tried the green!!! LOL


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Ok, stubborn dogs. Give your poor mom a break!









So - what were they eating before you switched?


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

They were eating Nutro dry with gravy.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Gravy as in your added gravy? If so, try putting that gravy on the raw food... or you could mix the old kibble with a tiny bit of ground meat to get them more used to the taste of it.


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

I may have to do that but I was trying to do it cold turkey. They are going to have to survive until I get paid on Friday because I spent their food allowance on chicken for the week and my mother always said not to waste food. LOL


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Lol. Well, maybe just the gravy in itself with help give it more of a smell that they are used to. Continue to keep us updated.


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

Well I went to get the gravy and they stopped making it. Now I wonder why? I got some of the other food so that it was something familiar and again nothing. 

Let me tell you that at 4:15 this morning I hated dogs. Stella was fine but CJ was gagging again. Well this morning they got a can of the old food and some cooked hamburger. 

I think I give up for the moment. I work in a hospital setting with children and adolescents and I can't be missing sleep night after night and function at work. The kids are picking up on me being tired and made comments yeaterday. Not good!

I am going to do some more research and try again when I can take some time off or plan to go in later in the day and stay later. Thanks for everyone's help with this and I will be asking lots of questions on this forum so that I can try it again. I am not giving up totally because I have already seen some positive changes in both CJ and Stella just from the little that they have already consumed.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, hopefully as you continue to feed them raw treats and snacks they'll get more used to the idea. It can be tough to switch dogs to raw that have eaten a certain dog food their entire lives. In fact, my parents' 9-year old Australian shepherd actually threw up the (tiny!) piece of a chicken gizzard I gave her!







I could hardly believe it. 

Hopefully we'll continue to hear from you as your do more research. Definitely let us know if/when you decide to try raw again.


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

Well some dogs don't like chicken. My SIL has a GSD and she will not touch chicken. She'll eat beef, OM but pulls her lip up for chicken. *Shrugs* Good luck...don't give up!


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

Didn't think about using something else. After I get some sleep and restock the fridge I am going to try OM or beef. I'll try on Friday evening when I don't have to get up on Saturday and let everyone know. Is there an OM or beef that would be good to start with?


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

Woah! Don't try OM...LOL...they'll get the runs like it's nobody's business! They're not ready for that yet. Try beef or lamb and see how that goes. Because beef and lamb are richer you might want to give a little less. I don't know what cheap dog foody beef or lamb you can get there but here I use stewing meat or cuts from the stomach. I think Lauri or someone else might be able to give you more idea. Good luck...try to stick through...you'll be happy!


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

I want to stick with it because I have already noticed a difference in that they are less hyper, or maybe they have no energy from not eating LOL. I have also noticed that their dead hair is falling out making way for good hair. I also want to see if our older dog Stella has less trouble with her back leg, arthritis, on the raw diet.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: CJ's MomI want to stick with it because I have already noticed a difference in that they are less hyper, or maybe they have no energy from not eating LOL.


Apparently raw DOES make a dog less hyper because they have less needless energy from all of the sugar and carbs they are eating. Now, your dogs will have more energy when they _need_ it but not hyper, useless energy that makes them annoying. Lol!

You could try giving your dogs turkey or porks necks as a new RMB if they don't like chicken. You should be able to find turkey neck (or drums, wings, etc.) pretty easily. If you're lucky, you'll even find them on sale! 

Your bunch is willing to eat the beef though, right? I can't remember if that's something I've read on your thread or another one.







But just keep feeding your dogs what they like and try to buy new kinds of RMB (a single pack or maybe two) to just have the dogs try new things (without causing you to waste money.)

I have definitely read on here about dogs that don't like chicken. Have you tried feeding it to them frozen? I don't know what kind of difference that will make but it's worth a try, especially if you still have some left!


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

I hadn't tried beef until a suggestion from earlier in this thread and tonight we have success. I bought some stew meat and they ate it as quick as I could get it to them. It was their normal time to eat and they had both had their morning meal so they were not starving AND THEY ATE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









I'm going to try again in the morning and see if it continues or if it was just a one time thing. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

That's so great to hear!!







Maybe it _is_ just a chicken thing! Maybe turkey or pork necks should be next on the menu as a possible replacement for chicken RMB (unfortunately, I don't think that there are any beef bones that can be used as RMB because they all tend to be so hard and work better as recreational bones.)


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

We have success again this morning. They both actually avoided the canned food and CJ only ate the raw meat. Stella ate both but only after she decided she wasn't getting any more raw. I am going to continue with the beef through the weekend and then add a neck and see if they bite, LOL. I'll keep everyone posted on the progress or the lack of progress. Thanks, Jenn (AKA CJ's mom)


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

Can I feed hamburger?


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

You can yes, if it is RAW. (Well I suppose you can give it cooked too but what would the use of that be)







Hamburger will fall under MM.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

You can feed _any_ ground meat! My fingers are crossed for you! Hopefully they'll find some kind of non-chicken neck more appealing.


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

Well tonight they had hamburger and they ate all of it and CJ wanted more. While I was cutting up breakfast they never left my side hoping to get a drop. I am going to stick with a hamburger/stew meat combo until Sunday and then add some either turkey or pork neck. We will see what happens.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the update! Looks like your pups finally understand that that cold meat is food, and food at that!


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

The only problem is that not only do they understand it but now they are getting me up at 7 AM to feed them. 

Does raw diagest quicker? CJ is at his bowl all of the time looking for more. He is getting 40 oz, is 100 lbs and normal activity which is his correct amount at 2.5%. 

Is he still growing at a 1 1/2 years old and needs more?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: CJ's MomThe only problem is that not only do they understand it but now they are getting me up at 7 AM to feed them.
> 
> Does raw diagest quicker? CJ is at his bowl all of the time looking for more. He is getting 40 oz, is 100 lbs and normal activity which is his correct amount at 2.5%.
> 
> Is he still growing at a 1 1/2 years old and needs more?


It's not that it digests faster ... it's that it TASTES BETTER! That's why he wants more!









The percentages are just a guideline - a starting point. Check his weight in a week and see how he's doing. If he's losing weight and shouldn't be - increase his food by about .5%. If he's putting on more weight than he needs - decrease by about .5%

It make take a couple weeks to find the right amount ... and then it usually changes with the seasons.







During the winter some dog are more active, some are less (like ours) so they need to have their amounts adjusted.


----------



## boscopup (Jun 17, 2003)

Yes, raw digests much quicker than kibble.

Your dog is still a bit of a pup, so you may find you need to feed more, but you can try the amount you're at, watch for a little while and see if he starts to lose weight. If so, bump up the amount. I prefer to err on the thin side than the fat side, and you'll notice if he gets too thin.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so glad to read that they're liking the beef! Hang in there. It's hard getting with the program, but it sounds like you want success as much as I do and I'm really pulling for you!


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

Carla I have been thinking about you guys also since we started around the same time. Here's to the newbies!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

Added pork and got vomiting again. Back to just beef for the moment. Will try again in a couple of days.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, sorry! I just can't imagine why there's vomiting... Is it both of them or just one? Are they eating too fast? Too cold? 

I'm adding liver tomorrow since there were no poop problems for the first week.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: CJ's MomAdded pork and got vomiting again. Back to just beef for the moment. Will try again in a couple of days.


Many dogs can't eat pork. It seems like most of the dogs here on the forum can handle pork neck but when I tried to use pork chops as Jerzey's MM she had the worst poops I had ever seen in a dog. Period. Try again, give it a few days to see if their system can handle it but it may be very possible that it is one of those meats that your dogs can't eat.


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

I added some ground turkey and so far so good with CJ but Stella actually picked it out and sit it on the floor, CJ cleaned up.


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

Hehe seems she'll stick to the beef!


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

Well today I added the pork back in and we will see this evening when I get home if there is any ill effects from it. Again Stella spit most of it on the floor and just ate the beef. CJ has now been named Hoover,


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

What a picky girl! Geez! 

Fingers crossed you don't come home to any unwanted surprises.


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

Well we are at a stuck point. CJ has been eating beef, pork and turkey with no problems. Stella would rather vomit than eat anything but beef. I don't have a problem feeding just beef but I am worried about her not getting all of the nutrients that she needs, not to mention the price of just feeding beef. I have not tried to add any OM yet because it is still in the early stages of the transition. They both refuse the chicken now. I am going to try the chicken backs again this weekend.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, I'm just so sorry about the problems you've had!! I don't know enough to suggest anything. Sorry...


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh, man.







That really is a pain. 

With Stella, you could possible add in a multi-vitamin supplement, one of those things that come in powdered form, to make up for what she would be losing by eating just beef. What RMBs has she been eating? You may just have to keep her on kibble and supplement with ground beef if she absolutely will _not_ eat anything else. I wish I had more suggestions, hopefully someone that can help will be by soon to offer more advice! 

You may just have to stick with turkey necks or drums as your RMBs if CJ will eat them. If you join the yahoo group Carnivore Feed you can see if there are any suppliers or co-ops in your area that you could order from to get the turkey (and beef) at a better price.


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

Well Stella has given in to turkey and a little ground pork so I will keep trying with her. Other than that she eats pieces of beef roast, ground beef and well yep that's about it.

CJ is eating anything that he can including OM which I tought would give him some loose stool but he has been doing well so far. He actually perfers the OM to the beef. 

Neither of them would eat the chicken livers. I think it was the texture of them raw and unground.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Glad to hear that CJ is continuing to do well. Poor, picky Stella! I'm glad she's at least opening her mind up to turkey.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Try mushing it all up and hiding the OM in the ground meat. That's what I do and it works like a charm


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

Well good news!!! They are both eating it all now. Stella has come around with mixing the OM in with her beef. I tried to feed them fresh chicken liver but neither ate it. I think it was the texture because when I boiled it (because I was not going to throw out 5 pounds of liver) they both ate it like candy. As a matter of fact I think that I am going to use it frozen as a training tool. 

Here is the best part of it all. Stella, who was going to have to have surgery for a major leg injury, is now walking with no limp and no surgery is going to be needed. She seems to have built some muscle strength back and has even been going up and down the stairs to our bedroom with no problems. Is it the raw? Well we haven't changed anything else except that in her daily routine. And CJ has calmed down and his coat is getting so shiney. Even when David covers him in sand like they are at a beach. 

To tell the truth, I had every intention of going back to dry when they were testing my limits and I thank the puppy God above that I didn't because they are both doing so much better on the raw.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

That's wonderful! I'm so glad to hear that you've made it through the hurdles! And that Stella is doing so much better! 

I was having some problems, too, and decided to go back to kibble w/raw supplements... but when I did, their coats got all dry and their energy level zoomed way up again (too much!) and they started itching and the poops were TWICE as much! Bad breath... it was awful! So it convinced me that I have to stick it out and overcome the hurdles, too.


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

Well good luck!!!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG! That's wonderful to hear about Stella's leg!!!!


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

I can't wait to take her back to the vet for her checkup and let him see how much progress she is making. Vets may not like raw feeding but I am sold on it if for no other reason than Stella is not limping around anymore and she is playing and wagging her tail. I don't even mind that she can be a little picky about her food.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Do you have any plans for a vet appointment soon?


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah, my previous GSD, Shadow, lived to the ripe, old age of 19. She passed away in 2001, and I mourned hard for a long time. Anyway, back on point, my parents GOT me Shadow because she had a fused ankle joint in her right, front leg. She was solid black so she couldn't be a show dog, and the breeder didn't want to deal with the joint (Which had mysteriously broken when she was being born is what he said. I always remembered, because even at 7 years old I thought "How did she break a leg coming out of her mom?", so he let my parents take her.), and subsequent issues. Well, as she grew the joint healed itself, and even though she always had a bald spot there, and a bit of a bulge from the joint, she didn't have any problems.
Well, that's not true. She had ONE problem, and that was ME going through all the pains of growing up and learning about life and not being stupid. That dog was with me through a TON of things, but the one thing I'll never forget is that at one point I began feeding her Ole Roy to save money. I was in college and needed it for beer and such. I told you she suffered through a lot with me. Anyway, within weeks of going to Ole Roy her leg had begun to bother her again after ten years. AT first I thought it was just old age. After all, the dreaded ONE Oh had come and gone, and everyone had told me I needed to be prepared to say goodbye to her after that. German Shepherds just DIDN'T live much past that. Well, when I took her to the vet (I had never even heard of RAW at this point. Closest I'd ever come was my Papa feeding his dogs table scraps in Alabama on his farm.) and that was the first thing she asked. What are you feeding. I told her Ole Roy and she about blanked a brick. Told me the cold, hard facts. Shadow got switched back, and boom. The rest is history. Went another 9 years with no issues, although she DID develope arthritis in her last two years. I sometimes wonder how much longer she might have lasted had I fed RAW all her life. I hope I get to find out with Bear, but he's MUCH, MUCH larger than Shadow was, and I think her petite size was partially responsible for her longevity.


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

Her check up is in 2 weeks.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

Well Stella continues to do well as does CJ with the raw. They have both been able to lessen the amount of added ingredients to their food. I am now giving them the dog food prepared by the butcher which has a combination of chicken, OM, beef and ground bones. Kinda whatever the butcher has left over. I then add some occasional pasta or a little hamburger or some yogert. CJ had a bout of runny stool but I think it was more because he ate out of the garbage the other day than the food.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Glad to hear they're continuing to do well!


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

Well it has been 5 months since I started feeding them the raw and they are doing fairly well. They both get in their moods when they don't want to eat and then some runny poop but for the most part it has been great. 

One question: CJ is itching like crazy. No fleas but lots of dry skin any suggestions for that?


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Are you giving your pups fish oil and vit. E? Our dogs get dry skin in the winter just like we do so it might just be from the weather.


----------

